

Blender crowdsourcing an open film - Nux
https://cloud.blender.org/gooseberry/

======
bertil
Blender suffers from a presentation issue (and has for years, almost a decade
now): they like to show the very impressive results, but they struggle in
explaining how what they do is different. People understand how they can edit
Wikipedia; coders get Open Source, but most people when seeing that bouncy
result have little idea what they can contribute in terms of work, or what
makes it so expensive.

------
Trufa
I find it a little bit weird to not be able to collaborate with anything
smaller than 20€.

------
witty_username
Looking at the status tab I'm surprised India is 60% done in cloudfunding, the
most.

